# sharer needing icsy



## shellc1979 (May 8, 2007)

HEY EVERYONE can anyone give me abit of info.
I was diagnosed with PCOS last year after years of tests and trying for babies i still have not been told how severe or unsevere it is all i know is its a pain in the a**e and at one time ruined my life.i have come to terms with it now though and it has come to light my husband also has low motility.
before we got our results we were considering egg sharing and still are even though were in the situation were in.
I'm due to go for consultation at Sheffield hospital and just wondered if anyone can give me info who ha s donated.
1 i need icsi not ivf is this still poss with egg share
2 who's sperm would the receivers egg be fertilised by
3 how successful is it in general 
4 husband has low motility is this still OK 
thank you for your help


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well i egg shared last cycle but it resulted in a bfn on 10th april but im going again this cycle ad waiting for af to arrive so i can get on pill.
1.icsi is possible whilst egg sahring.we had todo it but we had to pay an icsi fee but all clinics are different in the fee area.for example the clinic we went to egg sharing included all blood tests,sa,drugs ivf and scans,consoltation ect but in some you have to pay for these.
2.the other ladies partner not yurs dont worry all youre donating is eggs.
3.its a lottery.every one has a chance in it working and not working.
4.means theyre alittle slow but this wont make much difference as youl be havin icsi where theyl be pickin the better ones.
hope this helps alittle and good luck.yes i know the first cycle didnt work for us but i was able to help another couple achieve their dreams which makes me happy.

hayley


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

hayley has pretty much answered your questions there! are you going to jessop wing at sheffield?

We had  ICSI there & i did the egg share. we had to pay extra for the icsi as egg share only pays for ivf, this was £500 plus the £600 egg share fee..

both cycles worked for me, (1st ended in mc), but as hayley said, knowing that i have helped someone else get their baby makes me happy  

If you want any more info etc pm me anytime chick

xx


----------

